# Fuel line



## Rebuild Nut (Jan 23, 2011)

I have a craftsman 2-cycle weed eater model #358.798490. Need fuel line connection info. Bulb has one larger nipple (left) an one smmaler one (right) Small and large holes in gas tank. Carb has one longer tube at 90 degree to body and one shorter tube at slightly off center of carb. How do thelines attach?
Thanks
Rebuild nut


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

I posted a reply under the other thread you have .Hope it helps.


----------



## Rebuild Nut (Jan 23, 2011)

usmcgrunt,
Can't find other thread. Cooukld you post on new thread?

don't quite know how to navigate the system.
Rebuild Nut


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Here you go.


By searching this forum for primer lines,I found this link with a diagram.Hope it helps.

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/34693


----------



## Rebuild Nut (Jan 23, 2011)

usmcgrunt,
Thanks a lot it really helps and solves the problem.
Rebuild Nut


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Your welcome.We all learn from each other.


----------

